# Old Blue Thunder 15" sub specs?



## Hazzard (Feb 25, 2012)

I found an old MTX blue thunder 15" sub but I cant locate the specs on it and I would like to purchase or build the best size enclosure because I dont have one yet. I read somewhere on this forum that older subs need more cu volume then new subs. The only info I have been able to find shows what the sub looks like under 4. section, the one with the inverted ridge dustcap.
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/hot-deals/55088-mtx-blue-thunder-subs-8-$23-15-$69.html

I am hoping someone can tell me how many watts it can handle and what size box to put it in, I could not find the sub on the MTX website support archive and I know it is probably not the same as the new mtx subs; it does have a year date 97 stamped on the back of the cone.


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 25, 2012)

I was really hoping someone might have the specifications for this sub? If there is a more appropriate forum section to post this question in please let me know.


----------



## haromaster87 (Jan 20, 2012)

If I'm not mistaken, you have BTL subs. Pretty good subs. I'll be using two 12's of those myself shortly. Here's the spec page from the internet archive.

MTX - BTL154 Specifications

Good luck!


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 25, 2012)

Wow, I dont know how you found that archive but I really appreciate it. I posted this question over on the car audio subwoofer forum as well. The poster there suggested a 3 cubic foot sealed box and just before I read your post I ordered a 2.20 cu ft sealed box which I plan on stuffing with a few pounds of polyfill. The specs on the archive site call for a smaller enclosure though; I hope the one I ordered will still sound nice, I'm trying to approach a 3 cu ft sealed enclosure.
Thanks again for your reply.


----------



## theeaudioboy (Jun 3, 2011)

hi the wattage is 300 rms 750 peak on the 15" ! 1.5 sealed is great ! or 3.0 cubes ported with a 4" port 7" long ! if space is not a problem try 3.5 cubes with a 4" port 12"1/2 long !!! but the enclosures are the same as the 5000 series MTX's ! the enclosures will be the same as well so if you find specs on the 5000's 15" you got it ! but i used a 3.5cubic ft enclosure with a 4" port 12"1/2 long on my 15" blue thunders and they did very well !!! hope this helps !?


----------

